# St. Petersburg, Russia



## Urban Legend (Mar 13, 2007)

I just came from a great vacation in Saint Petersburg. What an amazing city!





Church of the Savior on Blood




Russian museum






Pushkin monument


----------



## Urban Legend (Mar 13, 2007)

Some fancy hotel in some historical building


Kazan Cathedral


Singer House




Nevsky Prospect (main street)


----------



## Urban Legend (Mar 13, 2007)

Buildings in Peter and Paul Fortress






Peter and Paul Cathedral















Grave of one of the Tsars


----------



## Urban Legend (Mar 13, 2007)

Saint Isaac's Cathedral










Avtovo metro station


----------



## Peregrin Tuk (Oct 20, 2007)

Amazing city!


----------



## desiyogi (Mar 4, 2011)

Fabulous!
Especially the Church architecture and decoration.:cheers:


----------



## Urban Legend (Mar 13, 2007)

Sorry for the low quality. Phone camera .


----------



## Urban Legend (Mar 13, 2007)




----------



## mintgum84 (Aug 18, 2011)

Great pics. It was the former Imperial capital, right?


----------



## Urban Legend (Mar 13, 2007)

Yep.
Between 1712 and 1918. Almost 200 years.


----------

